
Eggs Might Not Be That Great for You After All - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/study-links-eggs-to-higher-cholesterol-and-risk-of-heart-disease-11552662001
======
mtgx
A better source:

[https://news.feinberg.northwestern.edu/2019/03/eating-
eggs-a...](https://news.feinberg.northwestern.edu/2019/03/eating-eggs-and-
cholesterol-linked-to-heart-disease-and-death-risk/)

The link to the study in the WSJ post doesn't even work.

Study: [https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-
abstract/27284...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-
abstract/2728487)

I personally don't think this may be a great study, as usually this type of
studies aren't so rigorous. In the end it seems to say the same thing every
cholesterol study has said in the past -- that cholesterol is "associated"
with higher levels of chronic disease. But it's never identified as the
_cause_ of those chronic diseases.

> _How the study was conducted

Diet data were collected using food frequency questionnaires or by taking a
diet history. Each participant was asked a long list of what they’d eaten for
the previous year or month. The data were collected during a single visit. The
study had up to 31 years of follow up (median: 17.5 years), during which 5,400
cardiovascular events and 6,132 all-cause deaths were diagnosed.

A major limitation of the study is participants’ long-term eating patterns
weren’t assessed.

“We have one snapshot of what their eating pattern looked like,” Allen said.
“But we think they represent an estimate of a person’s dietary intake. Still,
people may have changed their diet, and we can’t account for that.”_

------
anoncoward111
There are multiple contradictory studies from Harvard about eggs.

As a result, there are youtubers who believe that cholesterol is a benficial
steroid-like substance for muscle growth (Snake Diet guy), and others who feel
tha it causes heart disease and death (Vegans such as durianrider)

The interesting thing is that both men seem to be qualitatively and
quantitatively healthy, both on blood tests and physical performances

~~~
perl4ever
I keep reading things about how whether you see statistically significant
results from a study can depend on things like whether you group
subpopulations together...

My conclusion is that no matter how much lip service people give to the saying
"correlation is not causation", they don't live it, because the only practical
thing to do is publish whenever you find a correlation, or else you will
perish.

------
octosphere
This is why I buy egg whites. They come in a carton in my local market, and
previously they were very hard to find. I had to ask management to keep
getting them in, as they kept disappearing from the shelves

------
airstrike
Except nobody ever fucking controls for how these eggs are cooked (fried with
butter or hard-boiled?!)

FUD of the worst kind.

~~~
ksaj
And no mention of the other servings, typically being bacon and/or sausages.

------
kaetemi
Ah, yes, all food is bad for you.

